# 22 ans de placard !



## KERRIA (16 Septembre 2015)

MAC SE de 1986
Je le sors du placard, je le branche je l'allume et magie...intact
avec pack excel/word-Mac Draw.....
Mais plus de connectique ni clavier !
Où peut on trouver ça ?

Le Bon Soir


----------



## melaure (16 Septembre 2015)

Le bon soir ? Non, plutôt le bon coin ou eBay ...


----------



## Franz59 (16 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour
Il y a encore des possibilités:
Clavier chez Mc Way: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2984/clavier-etendu-adb-macally-mk-105s-mac.html
Excellent mulot ici: http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/567722808.htm
Pour les cables: http://www.amazon.fr/Informatique-accessoires-cable-SCSI/b?ie=UTF8&node=430313031


----------



## sofizabel (16 Septembre 2015)

bonsoir
il doit me rester deux claviers étendus ADB apple; un azerty et un qverty. si vous êtes en région parisienne…


----------



## luc1en (16 Septembre 2015)

KERRIA a dit:


> MAC SE de 1986
> Je le sors du placard, je le branche je l'allume et magie...intact
> avec pack excel/word-Mac Draw.....
> Mais plus de connectique ni clavier !
> ...


Bonsoir,

veinard, la vidéo de mon SE30 de 1989 m'a lâché voici quelques années, mais moi je ne me résous pas à le lâcher.


----------



## baron (17 Septembre 2015)

Il serait sans doute aussi opportun de changer la pile qui conserve les données internes (PRAM).


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2015)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonsoir
> il doit me rester deux claviers étendus ADB apple; un azerty et un qverty. si vous êtes en région parisienne…



C'est quel pays le qverty ? 

Sinon mon SE tourne toujours, mais le Classic II a un gros soucis coté vidéo. Surement un condo ...


----------



## sofizabel (17 Septembre 2015)

bonjour
qwerty ! désolée pour l'erreur. moi, je ne connais que l'azerty.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2015)

Nous utilisons le QWERTZ ... soit le clavier français - allemand ... avec des é ö - à ä - è ü


----------



## KERRIA (17 Septembre 2015)

Merci beaucoup
Ah oui , la pile que j'avais déjà remplacé il y à de cela un siècle....
Je pense qu'il faut également que je fasse un tour à la cave...j'ai un MAC PLUS ( mon premier de 1984 ) avec une imprimante à aiguille...et le lecteur de 400K....ça doit être dans un bel état (

Le bon Soir quand même je cours au bon coin coin...


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2015)

KERRIA a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> Ah oui , la pile que j'avais déjà remplacé il y à de cela un siècle....
> Je pense qu'il faut également que je fasse un tour à la cave...j'ai un MAC PLUS ( mon premier de 1984 ) avec une imprimante à aiguille...et le lecteur de 400K....ça doit être dans un bel état (
> 
> Le bon Soir quand même je cours au bon coin coin...



Y a pas de raison, j'ai aussi un Mac+ et il ronronne gentiment


----------



## matacao (21 Septembre 2015)

Mon mac plus m'a lâché lors d'une démonstration pendant une exposition.


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2015)

Triste  Pas réparable ?


----------



## matacao (22 Septembre 2015)

Je pense que si, surtout que j'ai pratiquement Mac Plus complet en pièces détachés mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2015)

Un peu comme moi, mais si c'est juste un condo, faut trouver un électronicien


----------



## matacao (22 Septembre 2015)

Pas de souci pour électronicien, j'ai une très bonne formation ^^


----------



## melaure (23 Septembre 2015)

Je sais donc qui va venir réparer mes Macs !!!


----------



## matacao (23 Septembre 2015)

Pas de souci je suis disponible Juillet-Aout


----------

